# 2.5 years training!



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

well its not 2 years and 8 months that ive been training! heres where i am !

i want to compete next year ut dont know if ill be able to get enough size on me!

[image]







[/image]

[image]







[/image]

[image]







[/image]

[image]







[/image]


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

congratulations on the good results youve achieved over the last rwo and a half years. All round good size and nice low bodyfat. Your calfs will need some attention before you show me thinks...calfs always seem to be one of those muscle groups which people struggle with...some naturaly have them other seems to experience difficulty in developiong them to their full potential...although to be honest i dont think that the calfs are odd msucle group and that its simply a matter of discovering an excercise routine that works for you. Currently im using a smith machine to complete 100 standing calf raises, 20 reps, break for 10 seconds, 10 reps, 10 sec break followed by another 10 reps and so on till i hit 100. The last ten will kill you, believe me you! Otherwise id say your looking good, potential is deffinatley there.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah i find it difficult with my calfs, they are actually 17.5" ish but i have very long lower leg and arm bones(like a monkey) so i find it hard to get them to look big lol but yeah your right i do need to pay more attantion to my calves and i have put them and hamstrings on a seperate day from quads to try and put more ffort into them


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice.....

Thick and lean!! good work bud


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

very good results for under 3 years of training, keep it up.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

What are the triceps, lats and hammies like?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Calves, genetics.

Looking good dude, hell if I was a chick id do ya

Nice ass too, just kiddin.......Trying to lighten up the mood today....

Dude when you lean up you will look awesome.

Yes you do have enough size.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Look excellent for two and abit years training!

How tall are you??


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

im 6ft1, my trisceps are better than my bisceps, and lats are probably my most developed muscle calves, chest and delts need work but im trying v hard with all three haha! in fairness the delts have come on a bit but i had soem help with them off one of the mods on here haha


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Already have the size to compete.

Too many people think competing is about size (Hell I used too), but I have come to realise that more important than size is condition.

I have seen the biggest beaten many, many times yet I have never seen the best conditioned not place.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

one thing i know is that if idid decide to compete i wold stick to a diet 100% as you said delhi condition is very very importand and i would make sure i didnt lose out frpoom being lazy with cardio or slack with diet!!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

danimal said:


> one thing i know is that if idid decide to compete i wold stick to a diet 100% as you said delhi condition is very very importand and i would make sure i didnt lose out frpoom being lazy with cardio or slack with diet!!


With that attitude you'll do well, I wish I could be as focused as that.


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

Harry said:


> With that attitude you'll do well, I wish I could be as focused as that.


lol just a quick observartion while i was checking out the last pic, hehe typical lads room - clothes left any where, not put away tidy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bow chika wow said:


> lol just a quick observartion while i was checking out the last pic, hehe typical lads room - clothes left any where, not put away tidy


Thats just how guys roll.

I was like that and I am in my late 40's.

That has all changed with a addition of a female to my domain.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

My room is worse than that!!

Conrad, have you used AAS?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dave20 said:


> My room is worse than that!!


mine is nice and tidy.

The wife clears it up after me...


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

dave20 said:


> My room is worse than that!!


lol.....shamefull


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

The rest of my house i keep tidy, just my room thats a mess


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

dave20 said:


> The rest of my house i keep tidy, just my room thats a mess


lol fair enough every man needs hit 'pit'/'shed' to be messy in.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

looking good! i didnt know you were that up toether does this mean i ave a run for my money on the april 2008 west britain??? ;-)

p.s get some better boxers mate i though asda stopped that line


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice work! thats lots of reps and sets and chicken in 2 .5 years of dedication!

with the clothes thing... looks like the rooms tidy... arent they just the togs he was wearing that he took off for the pics?


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> nice work! thats lots of reps and sets and chicken in 2 .5 years of dedication!
> 
> with the clothes thing... looks like the rooms tidy... arent they just the togs he was wearing that he took off for the pics?


HMMMM maybe, but i did have to look at the pic again to check. 

Think more of you fellas should post progress pics !!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

bow chika wow said:


> HMMMM maybe, but i did have to look at the pic again to check.
> 
> Think more of you fellas should post progress pics !!!!:biggrin:


 with u'r encouragement... they will!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> with u'r encouragement... they will!


Blooody hope so lol..... 

So where are yours then?


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

dave20 said:


> Conrad, have you used AAS?


nope, never. Im guessing that you came to that conclusion when you read my calf routine. Obviously i dont lift heavy for 100 reps...i knock the weight down so that i can just about complete the last 10 reps...maby.


----------



## nymjam (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good fella!

Regards

J


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent work for 2 + half years - well done buddy !


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

bow chika wow said:


> Blooody hope so lol.....
> 
> So where are yours then?


and yours perhaps? male animal is screaming for some i reckon..


----------



## andr0lic (Aug 20, 2007)

AussieMarc said:



> and yours perhaps? male animal is screaming for some i reckon..


 I don't think they're coming mate.

I'm beginning to think the rumors are true. Something's amiss here.


----------

